# Where are all the Viking Fans???



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Everyone was so quick to bash the team after week 1 and 2, why doesnt anyone speak up on the win from Yesterday?

I think we are going to be in trouble next week with our DB's, too many injuries. Vick is going to run rampant, hopefully D Thomas can figure out where he should be playing :eyeroll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Everyone was so quick to bash the team after week 1 and 2, why doesnt anyone speak up on the win from Yesterday?


OK. They looked better, they should have. I'm just being realistic here, they played a tired emotionally drained team at home a week after getting their a$$es kicked by Cincy. It's a good step in the right direction but we'll see what game they bring into Atlanta. What they did with featuring Moore at RB was good, and the kicking game looks very solid for a change. That's my take.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Even a blind dog finds a bone once in awhile......... :eyeroll: :lol: :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The Pack hasn't yet!!!!!!!!! oke:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

muskat said:


> Everyone was so quick to bash the team after week 1 and 2, why doesnt anyone speak up on the win from Yesterday?
> 
> I think we are going to be in trouble next week with our DB's, too many injuries. Vick is going to run rampant, hopefully D Thomas can figure out where he should be playing :eyeroll:


I'm not ready to give credit because credit is not due. This weekend will give some indication if the vikes will be able to play solid ball the rest of the year..

If anyone needs to be bashed its the O line!!.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Madison said:


> If anyone needs to be bashed its the O line!!.


 :withstupid: Yep, It sucks


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

I love to rip the vikes as much as anyone, but they were pretty solid yesterday. Which leads me to the question: Who was unprepared for the first two games, the coaches or the players? They're the same vikes that i've grown up with. They can look like they should be competing on the high school level one week, then come out blazing the next. With a normal viking progression they'll win the next big game against a good team, then they'll lose against the worst team in the nfl.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

If the O line is no good the team is no good.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

i think the viks fans hide under a rock until they start winning. then they stand in the middle of the street yelling how great the viks are...or record a song like "goin to miami".. :stirpot: ok im sorry, that WILL be my last post bashing the vikings. best of luck to the fans, a looseing season might keep you out in the field longer.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

You guys that bash the o-line to much need to look at the bigger pic. I get angry when people bash the o-line when they know nothing about it. The vikes o-line is not that bad. The back for the vikes are probably some of the worst blockers in the NFL and have not helped the o-line one bit. I will not say the o-line is the smartest group b/c i have watched them blow a many blocking schemes.

My point: alot of the time you can tell how good an o-line is together by watching blitz pickups next week if they are coming through the middle like gangbusters, most of the time it is the lines fault, if they come of the edges most of time it is a running backs fault or a blown communication


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Blitz pickups??? I would be happy if the 5 starters could stop 4 D-linemen.

Honestly, the rookie RG should not be starting. He doesnt have the knowledge right now to be playing. They either need to pick someone up for this position, or take someone off the practice squad.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

give him a chance. geez he is a rookie. they had 100 yd rusher and a 300 passer last week. Marcus Johnson is a good linemen when he know what he is doing


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Johnson WILL be a good lineman....he is far from that right now. I watched the O-Line extensively this last game because I wanted to see where exactly the problems lie. Johnson is young and inexperienced, couple that with the loss of our Probowl center and a weak RT, and they played poorly.

I am a die-hard Vikes fan, but I am able to admit we need help in some areas.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

One thousand one, one thousand two, one thousand three, one thousand four, "Throw it Daunte!" one thousand five, one thousand six, "Throw it Daunte!"

Culpepper should be charged with offensive line abuse. There is no other QB in this league that makes the line work as hard as he does. I still remember Ferrotte's game replacing him when he had the back problem and Ferrotte's first pass attempt  was like watching Dan Marino in his prime  in comparison to Culpepper's slow motion decision ability. Sorry, not a Pepper fan and probably never will be.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Minnesota Vikings
Football Schedule 2005
----------------------

September 25 Bloomington 
Junior High School
October 2 Cub Scout Troop 
No. 101
October 16 Minnesota Academy 
for the Blind
October 23 Crippled 
Childrens' Home
October 30 St. George Home 
for Wayward Girls
November 6 Girl Scout Troop 
No. 69
November 13 Minnesota V.D. 
Clinic Post #3
November 21 Anoka Boys Choir
November 27 Korean War 
Amputees
December 4 VA Hospital Polio 
Patients

Rule Changes From Last Year
---------------------------
1. When playing the polio patients, the Vikings must not disconnect any
leg braces. 
2. When playing the girl scouts, the Vikings must not eat their cookies.
3. When playing the blind academy, the Vikings must not hide the
football in their jerseys. 
4. When playing the Korean War Amputees, the Vikings must not file any
protests about players with one leg being harder to tackle.

Rules the Same as Last Year
---------------------------
1. A Vikings touchdown (this is when the ball is carried over the
goal-line for all you fans who have never seen one) is still worth
21 points. 
2. The Vikings will be allowed 27 men on the field at all times.
3. The Vikings will be allowed to substitute with band members at any
time during the course of the game.

Name Changes
------------
The Minnesota Vikings name will be changed to the Minnesota Tampons,
as they are good for one period only and don't have a second string.

Coaching Changes
----------------
Mike Tice will be replaced by Linda Lovelace. She will no doubt blow a few
but she won't choke on the big ones.


----------

